# PCC Help - India



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello Folks,

My current address (Bangalore) and the permanent address (Hyderabad) on passport are not same. My wife's passport is not updated with Spouse name and the permanent address in her passport is different than that of mine.

I sent my docs to WES and waiting to take IELTS on Sept 20th. With this scenario I have few questions regarding PCC

1. Should I get the PCC before sending my application? or would I get a request from visa office for PCC post verification of my application? (I read few people saying that authority issuing PCC asks for a reason and would like to see a request. Hence this question.)

2. Where do I apply for PCC? In current city or city of my permanent residence?

3. Is it required for all of us in the family? Me, wife, kid(3 years)?

Thanks & Regards
Chakri


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> My current address (Bangalore) and the permanent address (Hyderabad) on passport are not same. My wife's passport is not updated with Spouse name and the permanent address in her passport is different than that of mine.
> 
> ...


Pls find inline.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Great. Thanks much for the quick response.

I have a query on Passport. My wife's passport is going to be expired early 2016. I'm hesitant to initiate the reissue process now as it would take time and it would be late for me to wait for the new passport to arrive and then apply for FSWP.

What would be the best way to proceed?
Can I Initiate the process of applying for a re-issue now?

Can I send the current passport photocopy while sending application and then send a photo copy of new passport later whenever she gets it?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Great. Thanks much for the quick response.
> 
> I have a query on Passport. My wife's passport is going to be expired early 2016. I'm hesitant to initiate the reissue process now as it would take time and it would be late for me to wait for the new passport to arrive and then apply for FSWP.
> 
> ...


2016 is still far away so why are you getting worried now itself. Go ahead and apply with the current passport. 
The processing may complete in 8-10 months for NDVO which would still be way ahead of early 2016. 
Anyways even if a new passport is issued during the processing stage, then you can always update the visa office with the new details. It is a very common process for applicants.


----------

